# Anyone stayed at this hotel in London?



## 3kids4me (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.harthouse.co.uk/


----------



## Janie (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Sharon:  I haven't stayed there, but this is a really nice location:  Marylebone High Street (a couple of blocks away) is just a charming little shopping street with tons of shops and restaurants.  Very upscale and expensive, but very cute.


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't know the hotel.  Great location!

nonutrix


----------

